# Oil Rigs



## Carpe Diem (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey guys, does any one have any contact information for oil rig Paramedic recruiters? I am really interested in working on one but dont have very many contacts. :unsure:


----------



## Jon (Sep 26, 2006)

www.acadian.com is one provider


----------



## Carpe Diem (Sep 26, 2006)

Thank you Jon. How did you hear about them?


----------



## bumpus (Sep 26, 2006)

You could also try http://www.oilcareers.com and http://www.rigzone.com.  Good luck!


----------



## EMTalex (Sep 26, 2006)

bloody hell mate oil rigs? you'll be away from home ALOT! my dad used to work on them, he was gone for about 4 months at a time. Still it would be pretty sweet to work on one


----------



## Carpe Diem (Sep 26, 2006)

I just submitted my app to rigzone, thank you for the advise!

Well, from what I understand you work 2,4,6 weeks on and have the same amount of time off. 4 months would be too long for me, lol. Id go :wacko: I think I would be ok, I like working on my own, I seem to do better with the resposibility, I would miss my family though.


----------



## Jon (Sep 27, 2006)

Carpe Diem said:


> Thank you Jon. How did you hear about them?


Acadian is big in Louisiana... they also have been advertising a lot in the trade journals since Katrina.


Oil rigs, from what I understand, have the provider often work 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off... the problem is - during the 2 weeks on, the Medic is often the ONLY medical coverage... and you are on call 24x7, in addition to having to hold "sick call" at certian times and having other "Safety Officer" type duties as well.

It is supposed to be a LOT of work, but there are providers who love it.

Also - oftentimes the medic has some "advanced practice" abilities such as basic sutures, as well as having thrombolitics, etc.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh man, it sounds awesome, all that I have heard is right up my alley! The more I hear about the job, the more I want to do it.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 27, 2006)

There are no girls there.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Sep 27, 2006)

Lol, all guys for the most part, Id be the favorite crew member!  They have told me though that women are welcome, I was worried about that.


----------



## Guardian (Sep 27, 2006)

this sounded really cool until the no girls part...


----------



## JJR512 (Sep 27, 2006)

What kind of salary range is there for an oil rig paramedic?


----------



## Carpe Diem (Sep 27, 2006)

from what I am hearing it is around 40+ per year


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 27, 2006)

I made over $40,000 year when I worked for Acadian Offshore 8 years ago, I am sure it is higher now. Rig work isn't all its cracked up to be. Its actually about 10% medical, 60% administrative, and 30% safety. The food is awesome though!!!!!


----------



## Carpe Diem (Sep 27, 2006)

Oh yes, I have heard you recieve gormet meals and lots of choices. Is this true? Also could you tell me more about what all your work day consisted of exactly? Id like to get a good picture in my mind.


----------

